# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Μισθοι σε κρουαζιεροπλοια και χρονος εργασιας σε αυτα

## Raptors

Θα ηθελα να μαθω απο καποιον που πιθανον να εχει δουλεψει σε καποιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο ποσο ειναι ο μισθος των αξιωματικων πανω κατω?Ειναι λιγοτερα γενικα τα χρηματα απο αλλους τυπους πλοιων?Τελος τι συμβασεις υπογραφονται σε αυτα?

----------


## quicksilver

> Θα ηθελα να μαθω απο καποιον που πιθανον να εχει δουλεψει σε καποιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο ποσο ειναι ο μισθος των αξιωματικων πανω κατω?Ειναι λιγοτερα γενικα τα χρηματα απο αλλους τυπους πλοιων?Τελος τι συμβασεις υπογραφονται σε αυτα?


loipon φιλε επειδη εχω περασει απο εκει ...σε ελληνικη εταιρεια με κρουαζιεροπλοια.
οι μισθος τριτου καθαρα ειναι γυρω στα 3500 ,μεικτα πας 4000.καθαρα του υποπλοιαρχου ειναι 3900-4000 με ελληνικη σημαια παντα και εταιρεια που φανταζεσαι μιας και μια ειναι.τωρα με ξενη σημαια ειναι πολυ λιγοτερα μιας και σε πληρωνει με κυπριακη συμβαση δηλαδη γυρω στα 3300 ολα του τριτου και την υπηρεσια και το νατ το πληρωνεις μονο σου...δηλαδη αφαιρεσε και κανα 1000 και εισαι στα λεφτα του κοτερου η ξερω εγω τι...
βεβαια .αυτα τα νουμερα ειναι περσινα.
και βεβαια ειναι λιγοτερα... αλλα για ελλαδα εινια καλα αφου στη ακτοπλοια θα περνειςσαν τριτος αναλογα τκαι τις πλοες παντα γυρω στα 3000 ευρο.αν ειναι εξωτερικου πχ πατρα-ιταλια εχει καλυτερη συμβαση λογω πονντοπορου νομιζω...ενω τα αλλα που κανουν εσωτερικους πλοες εχουν λιγο λιγοτερα χρηματα..
οταν σε φορτηγο πχ κονταινερ περνεις 4800 καθαρα και φορτηγο πλεον νομιζω χτυπας 5000 ευρο στα τανκερ εισαι πλεον 5500 καπου εκει σαν τριτος...καθαρα παντα
ελπιζω να πηρες μια ιδεα.

CAPTAIN 7000
UPARXOS 5000
SAFETY 4200
DECK4000
2ND3500

----------


## Raptors

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.... Ναι καταλαβα πανω κατω τι παιζει. Απλα για τις συμβασεις οσον αφορα το μπαρκο αν γινεται να μου πεις αφου οπως ειπες ησουν εκει και θα τα ξερεις σιγουρα καλα αυτα. Καθοσον η σημαια ηταν ελληνικη βαση της συμβασης που υπογραφαται ποσο κρατουσε το μπαρκο?? ποσο καιρο ταξιδευαται δηλαδη??   Αν η σημαια δεν ηταν ελληνικη θα αλλαζε εκτος του μισθου που ειπες οτι αλλαζει και το μπαρκο??   Και κατι αλλο, στα κρουαζιεροπλοια ξενων εταιρειων που εχουν και αλλη σημαια και αρα υπογραφρεις διαφορετικη συμβαση εχεις ιδεα πως ειναι το μπαρκο εκει??ποσο διαρκει??  Παντως για την εταιρεια που λες τα πλοια της εχουν ελληνικη σημαια ακομη νομιζω. Γενικα εσυ ησουν ευχαριστημενος εκει ως γενικη εικονα απο τη δουλεια ,αξιζε ας πουμε. Απο αποψη χρηματων δεν ειναι η καλυτερη περιπτωση απο οτι καταλαβα αλλα σε αλλους τομεις πρεπει να ειναι καλα. Αν δεις το ποστ και μου απαντησεις σε αυτες τις αποριες θα με βοηθουσες

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η διάρκεια των συμβάσεων αλλάζει ανάλογα με την εταιρεία ακόμα και στην ίδια εταιρεία υπάρχουν διαφορετικοί όροι ανάλογα με το βαπόρι. Πχ στη σελίδα της Celebrity εδώ διάβάζουμε:
A contract ranges anywhere from three to approximately eight months (or  ten months, in the laundry department), depending on the position. Most  senior management roles have 4-month contracts while most of the rest of  the positions have 6- or 8-month contracts, depending on the position.  Employees live onboard for the total length of their contracts. Your  recruiter will provide you with specific information regarding the  contract length for the role in which you are interested.

----------


## Raptors

Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα αναρτηση, εχει αρκετα πραματα!
Δηλαδη οσο πιο ψηλα ειναι καποιος τοσο μικροτερη η παραμονη στο πλοιο απο οτι καταλαβα. Δυο πραγματα ομως δεν καταλαβα ακριβως τι θελει να πει.. 
  1. εκει που λεει senior management roles 
για τους αξιωματικους πανω στο πλοιο δεν αναφερεται??  
  2. Και οι 4 μηνες της συμβασης  ειναι σε ημερομηνιες που μπορεις να ξερεις, δηλαδη 4 μεσα 4 εξω ή μετα το περας των 4 μηνων δεν ξερεις ακριβως ποτε θα ξαναπας..??
Και κατι αλλο ασχετο. Στα υπολοιπα που γραφει στη σελιδα διαβασα και για τους αξιωματικους  περιβαλλοντος, και επειδη εχω ενα πτυχιο σχετικο με το περιβαλλον πιστευεις οτι αν θα εκανα καποια αιτηση στην εταιρεια, για αξιωματικος, και εδειχνα αυτο το πτυχιο σε συνδυασμο με της αεν τοτε η θεση του αξιωματικου περιβαλλοντος πιστευεις θα ηταν πιο πιθανη σε σχεση με τους αλλους αξιωματικους που εχουν εκει, ή δεν εχει σχεση?

----------


## JOINER

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε μισθούς αξιωματικών σε εταιρείες με κρουαζιερόπλοια,όπως για π.χ. Royal Caribbean International,Holland America Line,Cunard Lines,Costa Cruises,MSC cruises κ.α.
Master: 15.000 $
Staff Captain: 12.000 $
Chief Engineer: 14.000 $
Aξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι λίγοι Έλληνες ταξιδεύουν στα μεγάλα θηρία & συνήθως στο hotel dpt.

----------


## Demetrios

Να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό. Μ'ενδιαφέρει να εργαστώ πάνω σε πλοίο και θέλω να στείλω βιογραφικό σε μερικές εταιρείες. Πρέπει να έχω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο από πριν, ή για την έκδοσή του απαιτείται παραπεμπτικό (δεν ξέρω εάν αυτή είναι η σωστή λέξη) αφότου με δεχθεί κάποια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, ώστε να δικαιολογείται η έκδοση αυτού;

----------

